# AZCC September/#16 ride!!!



## Jarod24 (Aug 15, 2017)

Alright!!! Who's ready for a ride!!!! Meeting at Herberger park Sunday September 24th at 930 and head out alittle after 10. I'm thinking we should cruise the neighborhood and then hit up OHSO for some food and drink! Hoping for a big turnout cause we havnt ridden in a few months. So tune up your rides and be ready roll!!!! See everyone there!!!



@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi
@Roadkill
@Imsohawthorney
@Mark Johnston
@62wagon


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 16, 2017)

Yay !!!!


----------



## None (Aug 17, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Yay !!!!




Amanda!!! Come out w Jarod in September!! @azbug-i


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 17, 2017)

I know i wish! I have so much going on at home all the time. I am going to come visit again though!


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll be there.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 18, 2017)

hmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll be there baby!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 22, 2017)

We will be there. 
Ride on
Sean


----------



## None (Aug 22, 2017)

Maybe the Cali Cartel will make an appearance. I'd like to go!


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 4, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Maybe the Cali Cartel will make an appearance. I'd like to go!



Maybe.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 5, 2017)

Is it flat?


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 5, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Is it flat?




Yeah it's pretty flat


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 15, 2017)

Alright!!! Who's ready for a ride!!!! Meeting at Herberger park Sunday September 24th at 930 and head out alittle after 10. I'm thinking we should cruise the neighborhood and then hit up OHSO for some food and drink! Hoping for a big turnout cause we havnt ridden in a few months. So tune up your rides and be ready roll!!!! See everyone there!!!

TTT


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 15, 2017)

schwinnja said:


> Alright!!! Who's ready for a ride!!!! Meeting at Herberger park Sunday September 24th at 930 and head out alittle after 10. I'm thinking we should cruise the neighborhood and then hit up OHSO for some food and drink! Hoping for a big turnout cause we havnt ridden in a few months. So tune up your rides and be ready roll!!!! See everyone there!!!
> 
> TTT





You going to be here John?


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 16, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> You going to be here John?





Prolly wid sum udder geyes two!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 19, 2017)

This Sunday!!!! Who's ready!!!!?????


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 23, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Is it flat?




I'm sure someones phone could tell us, but our route is about as flat as it gets.:eek:


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 23, 2017)

See you all in the A.M.!!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome ride today! Thanks for everyone who came out! 

@azbug-i 
@Awhipple
@iswingping 
@Roadkill 
@dougfisk 
@Psycho Sammi 
@62wagon


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 24, 2017)

Doug took us on a nice historic home tour


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 24, 2017)

Custom homes too. Maybe Sandra Bullock is hidden in one of these gems. I can dream haha


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 24, 2017)

Another great ride! Tour de Fat right around the corner! I'm glad they figured out the bike parade and ride.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2017)

Boy, I'm really sorry I missed this one. The scenery looks fabulous!
I got the word late Saturday afternoon that my _*free*_ 5 year warehouse lease was up and someone else is moving in next week. Spent most of the day picking up my hauler, messing with the winch, the winch battery and getting my old POS loaded and secured on the trailer. Maybe Doug has some garage space that I can rent. 

.......


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 24, 2017)

Dont know why so many of the same pic posted


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> ...my old POS loaded and secured on the trailer. Maybe Doug has some garage space that I can rent....




Laughing out loud here... my own "old POS" is sitting out in the driveway... Josh, @iswingping , did you get a pic of the junk yard dog laying on the top?


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 24, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> Laughing out loud here... my own "old POS" is sitting out in the driveway... Josh, @iswingping , did you get a pic of the junk yard dog laying on the top?




Here's  a pic from the past haha


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> Laughing out loud here... my own "old POS" is sitting out in the driveway... Josh, @iswingping , did you get a pic of the junk yard dog laying on the top?




I can't believe that Doug! You moved that POS out of the garage to repair a water leak and then just left it out in the driveway all this time? I'd be happy to help you out pushing it back in the garage, or I can haul it off and get it out of your way. Just PM me with a day and time and if I need to bring the hauler.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 25, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I can't believe that Doug! You moved that POS out of the garage to repair a water leak and then just left it out in the driveway all this time? I'd be happy to help you out pushing it back in the garage, or I can haul it off and get it out of your way. Just PM me with a day and time and if I need to bring the hauler.  View attachment 682166




But where would you put it?  Just 3 hours ago you were asking me about space...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> But where would you put it?  Just 3 hours ago you were asking me about space...




I have a 20x35 RV storage with an 18' wide overhead. I'll have to toss all my bikes, bike projects and all kinds of construction equipment in the dumpster to make room but that's okay. It's just a matter of getting drunk enough to follow thru on that idea.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 26, 2017)

@dougfisk i still have room for that POS of yours  at my house.


----------

